# Picture Editing Software.



## Mike (Aug 7, 2015)

I know that you all have picture editing software,
but I came across this FREE programme that seems
to have everything.

Details Here.

Mike.


----------



## oldman (Aug 8, 2015)

Have you used it and if you have, are you willing to share a slideshow with music? When I share my albums with family and friends, I make a slide show and add my favorite music to it. I am not a professional photo designer or editor, but I have made some really nice presentations and shared them on YouTube. 

I would like to view a presentation before purchasing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2015)

Mike...I will save the link for future use..


----------



## rider1046 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm a Photoshop and Lightroom user but have had Faststone Image Viewer on at least one of my computers for years. Really nice program and I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Fern (Sep 12, 2015)

I like using Picmonkey, no need to download, it's there for the using.


----------

